# 09 bowtech pics



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Bh pull weight DL AtA IBO Msrp
Admiral 7" 40,50,60,70 24-30 31 1/16" 320 $829 

Captain 7" 50,60,70 24-30 34" 323 $849 

Sentinel 7" 40,50,60,70 24.5-30.5 36.75 325 $849 

Brigadier 8" 40,50,60,70 25-30 40" 315 $849 

82nd 6.125 60,60,70 26.5-30.5 36.25 350 $829 

SWAT 7 1/8 50,60,70 26-31" 34" 322 $699 
/pkg $999


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

now for the Diamond Line up:tongue:


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Bh Pull weight DL AtA Ibo Msrp
Iceman 7.125 40,50,60,70 26-30 31.5 323 $829 

Marquis 7" 50,60,70 26-30 34.5 322 $749 

Black Ice 7.5 50,60,70 26-30 32 318 $699 

Stud 7" 50,60,70 25-30 33.25 318 $629

Rock 7" 40,50,60,70 25-30 31.625 318 $449 

Edge 7" 29,60 19-29 31 [email protected] $299


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I think they're ugly.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> I think they're ugly.



For once i agree. They never really change anything but names. Looks like they change cams though


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*not for me*

hmmm...... the risers sure are bulky..... i don't like that, definetly something i won't buy.


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

I was under the impresion that diamond would never get the split riser neat!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sure they'll shoot great, but, like I said earlier, they are WAY uglier IMO than the last couple years' models.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone Notice how the top of the limbs arent blocked in like the 07's and 08's


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think they did that to reduce weight and to reduce the amount of traped mud when hunting. btw they look compleatly awsome. the coolest bows I've ever seen.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

dang those are beautiful bows


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> hmmm...... the risers sure are bulky..... i don't like that, definetly something i won't buy.


we dont really care if you dont want to buy one. if you dont have anything good to say dont say it.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Twinsfan said:


> we dont really care if you dont want to buy one. if you dont have anything good to say dont say it.


I care


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Twinsfan said:


> we dont really care if you dont want to buy one. if you dont have anything good to say dont say it.


really buddy? just my opinion. if you don't want read my insight, then find another website to post on. 

now run along and take a dose of your own medicine. " if you don't have anything good to don't say it."


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well it will be a sentinal, iceman, hoyt, or a pse ss or similiar since nobody else in the shop shoots pse, for myself this year. i would bet the iceman will be the number one bow of the year. supposed to be quieter than the general and nothing came close to that last year for noise. with great speed as well for a single cam.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

The 08 bows look alot nicer in all fairness.

and that Captain looks freakin chunky, like a PSE.
unless they shoot amazing i dont think theres any chance of me buying one.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> The 08 bows look alot nicer in all fairness.
> 
> and *that Captain looks freakin chunky, like a PSE.*unless they shoot amazing i dont think theres any chance of me buying one.


haha, smart ass! what PSE have you been shooting?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> haha, smart ass! what PSE have you been shooting?



this is not a bash of any kind but yes some of the PSE's have bulky risers. nothing wrong with it though


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I think their ugly but they will probably shoot good.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> haha, smart ass! what PSE have you been shooting?


oh its you again. i guess our experience of PSE bows are very different . . . but heres pics from the PSE website which i guess is pretty reliable.

PSE







Bowtech









look pretty similar to me. I love how you take it to be a bad thing :darkbeer:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> oh its you again. i guess our experience of PSE bows are very different . . . but heres pics from the PSE website which i guess is pretty reliable.
> 
> PSE
> 
> ...



As i said

i agree with you BC


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just find it hard to know that people have busted their butts trying to make an excelent bow and that no one has shot them yet and they are already being harshly criticized. Btw this idiot at school says he has actualy shot one of them because one of his friends is a staff shooter. SURE


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Its easy to comment on the looks of the bows, since we have pictures of them.
I dont think anyone here has actually criticized the shot of them yet.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> I just find it hard to know that people have busted their butts trying to make an excelent bow and that no one has shot them yet and they are already being harshly criticized. Btw this idiot at school says he has actualy shot one of them because one of his friends is a staff shooter. SURE



Hey ya you're right, we can't criticize a bow's looks! What were we thinking!?
:boink::smash:


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

damn i thought that bowtechs couldnt get any sexier:darkbeer:
gotta love those center pivot systems..good to see a diamond with one, but it looks exactly the same as the other b-tech ones except the solo-cam

either way they are AWSOME


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Not too bad looking.
Id like to shoot the Brigadier. Looks like it would be pretty smooth.

One thing they changed this year, was the string suppresor.
Last year it was mounted on the Rollerguard, they had some problems out of them.

So hopefully the new ones, will perform fine.
I cant wait to shoot one.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> oh its you again. i guess our experience of PSE bows are very different . . . but heres pics from the PSE website which i guess is pretty reliable.
> 
> PSE
> 
> ...


for one, you posted pics at two different angles, so for people who have never seen or held an x force you can't tell. i have an x force and my riser is no where near that bulky.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i like them pretty kwel i would go for the sential or brigler


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

i will stay with my tribute before i will buy one of them. the tribute was the best bowtech thay ever maid


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

DXT29ATA said:


> i will stay with my tribute before i will buy one of them. the tribute was the best bowtech thay ever maid


Maybe for you it was the best bow they ever made.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

the tribute is a very good bow but you need to go and shoot one before you say that


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hstubblefield said:


> the tribute is a very good bow but you need to go and shoot one before you say that



All I'm trying to say is that there is a best bow for everyone. While the Tribute's the best bow for you, it's not for me. BTW, I have shot it.
Nice try though


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> haha, smart ass! what PSE have you been shooting?


well.. the xforce would be my guess. also an ugly bow. so are hoyts i think.. but so are these new bowtechs. if i get a bowtech it will be a swat or stud. as of right now i am thinking of switching to martin or high country.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> for one, you posted pics at two different angles, so for people who have never seen or held an x force you can't tell. i have an x force and my riser is no where near that bulky.


so you are saying that you u have some kind of special x force then if your riser isnt that bulky?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

epower100 said:


> well.. the xforce would be my guess. also an ugly bow. so are hoyts i think.. but so are these new bowtechs. if i get a bowtech it will be a swat or stud. as of right now i am thinking of switching to martin or high country.


the x force is the farthest thing from bulky.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> the x force is the farthest thing from bulky.


 i agree when i shot it ididnt feel bulky at all but it looks like it in the ics and since non of us have handled these bows yet we dont know how they feel


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> All I'm trying to say is that there is a best bow for everyone. While the Tribute's the best bow for you, it's not for me. BTW, I have shot it.
> Nice try though


i dont see it on ur sig u was not talken to u


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> the x force is the farthest thing from bulky.


The Xforce is bulky dude. Bows have the pros and cons. Being bulky doesent do much. Its no big deal. All bows have flaws.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> The Xforce is bulky dude. Bows have the pros and cons. Being bulky doesent do much. Its no big deal. All bows have flaws.


well, you're right about what you say with pros and cons. but you're wrong about the x force being bulky, it's one of the most slender bows out there man. but we can go on forever about that i guess. this thread about the 09 bowtechs not the xforce.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hstubblefield said:


> i dont see it on ur sig u was not talken to u



So since I shot it, means I have to put it in my sig? Never owned one big guy:wink:

Oh, and I know I was not talkin to me. Cause that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> well, you're right about what you say with pros and cons. but you're wrong about the x force being bulky, it's one of the most slender bows out there man. but we can go on forever about that i guess. this thread about the 09 bowtechs not the xforce.



okay man. its not slender. Its bulky. its one of the wider risers on bows. its no big deal.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> okay man. its not slender. Its bulky. its one of the wider risers on bows. its no big deal.


 What??? have you ever held an X Force???? obviously not....... that bow is very slender. the riser must be barely half an inch thick. you call that bulky??? something is wrong with you if you think this is bulky............


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

What does it matter if it's bulky or not! It's a great shooting bow! Who cares if it's ugly (which it is in my opinion). But if I had the cash to cough up on one, I would in a heartbeat. I don't think that the deer cares what the bow looks like!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> What??? have you ever held an X Force???? obviously not....... that bow is very slender. the riser must be barely half an inch thick. you call that bulky??? something is wrong with you if you think this is bulky............


yea actually i have held and xforce and shot one quite a few times and not to fond of it. But if you look at the bowtechs they are just as slender in size as the xforce. You act like the xforce is the best thing in the world. im sorry to say but either your a moron or some kid that thinks he knows what hes talking about though he really doesent


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> yea actually i have held and xforce and shot one quite a few times and not to fond of it. But if you look at the bowtechs they are just as slender in size as the xforce. You act like the xforce is the best thing in the world. im sorry to say but either your a moron or some kid that thinks he knows what hes talking about though he really doesent



Naw, you haven't held one........ for you to sit there and honestly think say that the two bows are similar in mass ( bulkyness ) is one of the dumbest observations i've ever heard or seen. This arguement has nothing to do with my knowledge of bows, it's about the fact that you fail to see the difference in size of these bows. do you have eye sight problems? 

It's a good thing that we know you don't have the knowledge to enter the work force with some sort of an "hands on" occupation, because your poor observations proven here would get someone killed. i can't imagine you at all in construction, can't tell the difference between a half inch and one inch.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Naw, you haven't held one........ for you to sit there and honestly think say that the two bows are similar in mass ( bulkyness ) is one of the dumbest observations i've ever heard or seen. This arguement has nothing to do with my knowledge of bows, it's about the fact that you fail to see the difference in size of these bows. do you have eye sight problems?
> 
> It's a good thing that we know you don't have the knowledge to enter the work force with some sort of an "hands on" occupation, because your poor observations proven here would get someone killed. i can't imagine you at all in construction, can't tell the difference between a half inch and one inch.



dude look at the pics. your proving yourseld wrong. they weigh about the same.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> dude look at the pics. your proving yourseld wrong. they weigh about the same.


kid are you stupid? i'm not proving myself wrong. how can you not see that the Bowtech has more bulk? how can you not see it? my god! and yes, the x force is lighter.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> kid are you stupid? i'm not proving myself wrong. how can you not see that the Bowtech has more bulk? how can you not see it? my god! and yes, the x force is lighter.



no im not stupid. Honestly the xforce is overrated but thats aside the point. the only place its bulkier os where it goes to the pivot point.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> no im not stupid. Honestly the xforce is overrated but thats aside the point. the only place its bulkier os where it goes to the pivot point.


i think that word "overrated" is a little harsh. a bow with superior capabilities should be well know throughout the hunting neighborhood. It's top of the line........... but as i said before it's not bulky. you're now straying from your original argument to of the riser being "bulky" and now saying just where it goes to the pivot point. which by the way, i still think you have seeing problems. the bowtech riser is much wider and thick in mass where it begins to meet the pivot point.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree with elite that the xforce is bulky but who cares


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytboy101 said:


> I agree with elite that the xforce is bulky but who cares



my god another person who has seeing problems. 

hopefully you didn't make the mistake of looking at the bowtech picture i posted ( in between the two x force pics ) and mistook for an x force. hopefully you're a little brighter than elite.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought this thread was about the 09 bowtech,not about x-force being bulky.(which is isnt,its one of the slimest bows outhere)


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

tru-force ss said:


> I thought this thread was about the 09 bowtech,not about x-force being bulky.(which is isnt,its one of the slimest bows outhere)


I thought it would never happen, thank you tru-force ss for being smart enough to tell the difference between these two bows. 



yes let's get back on topic.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...

I havent been on here for quite some time... and.. i come back to see how things are and see updates... and wow... the bashing hasnt stopped...



*09 Bowtech pics*....

Pretty sweet looking! Thanx for postin pics!


----------

